# Repair of a piece of cultured stone that fell off



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You could use a construction adhesive made for masonary. It would work to hold the pieces together and to the wall.
I would check the entire wall for any other issues. A child should not be able to pull off a properly installed cultured stone wall, unless his name is Clarke Kent.


----------



## apprentice (Nov 24, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> You could use a construction adhesive made for masonary. It would work to hold the pieces together and to the wall.
> I would check the entire wall for any other issues. A child should not be able to pull off a properly installed cultured stone wall, unless his name is Clarke Kent.


THanks for the info...


----------

